# Reversing switch??



## Aydelott (Sep 28, 2012)

does any one have plans for a reversing switch for a two cyl model marine engine im making a Rudy k. but i i know how they work i can modify one to work with my engine thank you guys


----------



## deverett (Oct 2, 2012)

Have a look at Elmer's engines for some suggestions.

His nos. 27, 28, 36, 51 all have similar type reversing systems.

If you need to get the drawings, go to John-tom  http://www.john-tom.com/

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## kvom (Oct 2, 2012)

My paddleducks engine uses this type of reverser:  http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f31/another-paddleducks-build-4264/index11.html

It works because the engine uses piston valves and just reverses the intake and exhaust ports.


----------

